# Love my new Laptop but.............



## tangaloomababe (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok so this is not strictly a technology problem but....


I got a new laptop last week, a present and I *love* it but why oh why do my cats insist on walking accross it when I am trying to type, they never did it with the old computer 

Much as I love them they are driving me crazy, I end up logged out or with lines of dddddddddddddddddddd or kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk or whatever. Evil kittens.............


----------



## BookStop (Oct 25, 2008)

We have to booby trap (ok, so we put remote controls on it as they are not comfortable) our laptop when we are not using it so our 15lb cat doesn't lounge all over it. She's big enogh to break it.

I think they like it because it heats up - the keyboard on the pc doesn't.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 25, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky. I used to have a cat that was sick on my keyboard. Not a pretty sight and not an easy job cleaning it.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Oct 25, 2008)

Grose foxbat

Thats one big cat Bookstop and it makes sence, the laptop heats up far moe than the computer did, personally I think they just like to annoy me.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 26, 2008)

Tanga, just somehow rig up a devise that will give something an electric shock whenever the keyboard is touched


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2008)

that could make posting on the chrons an -- interesting experience


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 26, 2008)

Overread said:


> that could make posting on the chrons an -- interesting experience


I wouldn't mind seeing an unedited post...


----------



## gully_foyle (Oct 26, 2008)

There are software programs to cat proof your computer. Basically they figure out whether something being typed would be purposeful or the result of an evil feline hacker and block them out. Google for cat detection software.


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 27, 2008)

tangaloomababe said:


> Grose foxbat
> 
> Thats one big cat Bookstop and it makes sence, the laptop heats up far moe than the computer did, personally I think they just like to annoy me.


 
I definitely think it's the latter. Tobes is in the habit of walking in front of my wife's monitor and just standing there. I'm fairly certain it's only to annoy her...


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat proofing a computer. What will it be next? Something that can read my mind?


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 27, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> I definitely think it's the latter. Tobes is in the habit of walking in front of my wife's monitor and just standing there. I'm fairly certain it's only to annoy her...



Can't you see it as a cry for attention from a tormented soul feeling depressed and ignored? And attempt by a starving animal, unfortunately devoid of verbal skills to inform you the food dish is empty?

I know that with a properly lapped cat, the flexing of claws in one's thigh muscle indicates "you have too much attention on the book, not enough on the stroke" (this, rather than reading in the bath, is what developed my one-hand page turning technique), and "you're spending too much time watching that screen (television cats, too - directly in front of the offending picture) and not enough on important things, ie. me."



> Cat proofing a computer. What will it be next? Something that can read my mind?


 Most cats can, which is how they know you're not giving them your total attention.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Oct 27, 2008)

Its true thought it was a joke there is a software program that you can install onto your computer. Its not only detects "cat spelling" but it also attempts to scare your cat away by making noises cats hate.  Either a harmonica or hissing.
Knowing my Tig if he heard my laptop hissing at him he would most likely attack it.  
Darla has now moved from the computer to my books.


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2008)

aww its a clear message that the marketing plan is just not worth you time!


----------

